# North Ga Duck Hunting



## Nick84 (Oct 19, 2014)

So, I grew up in eastern NC and there it was nothing to hop in a swamp and limit on woodies and the occasional green head.  But now I live in Jasper Ga and I can't help but notice the shortage of swamp land what am I to do?  The lower lake at Carters ?


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 19, 2014)

You've moved to the waterfowl abyss.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 19, 2014)

get you a little rice burner and drive drive drive.And then drive some more.If you truly have the addiction,you'll do it,even when you are dead broke.you wont be able to help yourself.


----------



## Sureshot01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Try Wiley Creek Preserve in Waleska. Owned by Larry Lewallen (770) 712-5910.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

There's plenty of hunting opportunities you just gotta put in the time and effort


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 20, 2014)

Sureshot01 said:


> Try Wiley Creek Preserve in Waleska. Owned by Larry Lewallen (770) 712-5910.



Ahhhh, the Skeeter Branch of the North Ga mountains.

Doubt he wants to shoot tamies


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 20, 2014)

Sureshot01 said:


> Try Wiley Creek Preserve in Waleska. Owned by Larry Lewallen (770) 712-5910.



Can we shoot fish in a barrel in the afternoons?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Can we shoot fish in a barrel in the afternoons?



An equally sporting event.


----------



## mcagle (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been trying to find ducks around jasper for several years.  There are some decent places but decent places here are much different from decent places elsewhere. I enjoy the sport so I keep going despite coming home empty handed many mornings.  The occasional 5-6 duck morning will happen though. If you want limits and don't enjoy just being out there, I agree with the above post: drive,drive,drive!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm on the west-side of the north, and do most of mine on private cattle ponds and then travel to TN. Welcome to the duck desert.


----------



## Carl Cooke (Oct 27, 2014)

The Notley River(blairsville-suches) has some ponds off it and i have seen numbers of ducks while trout fishing from public acess points you just gotta work for them....


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 27, 2014)

hunt on the land those ponds are off the Notley river, and be prepared to be shot at by ornery land owners that don't like folk from out of town.


----------



## Nick84 (Nov 4, 2014)

any one ever hunted the lower lake at carters ?


----------



## Nick84 (Nov 4, 2014)

I hunted mcgraw ford last year seen 2 high flyers that was it


----------



## Carl Cooke (Nov 5, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> hunt on the land those ponds are off the Notley river, and be prepared to be shot at by ornery land owners that don't like folk from out of town.



been there done that....


----------



## Nick84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Im headed up to NC this weekend pretty excited to get back to my old swamps for a few days and very excited to see the fruits of my labor after a year of training my best pal (my lab)


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Nov 17, 2014)

Havent hunted carters in years. Used to hunt coosa too. Rocky Mountain PFA can be halfway decent. My best advice is farm ponds.


----------



## triton196 (Nov 17, 2014)

georgia is depressing for duck hunting compared to other states west of here


----------

